# We bought a crocodile



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This puppy loves to bite! Willow was a bitter but not like this. He is like a cross between a rattlesnake and a crocodile. You can't let him close to your face because out of nowhere he strikes and attaches himself to either a nose or an ear lobe! 
I now have my ears repierced and a nose ring hole! 
I must admit this is my comeuppance for never understanding the utter frustration of some of the poor new puppy owners on here. When they talked about being close to the breaking point over biting I just didn't get it. I get it now and may I add that none of my past helpful hints actually work! We yelp, we hold his beak shut, we switch or body parts for a toy.... no help!!! This morning hubby said he is like a baby dinosaur. A raptor for sure! Ok rant over. 
Anyone interested in a tiny blue merle with a mouth full of razor sharp teeth? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I suspect he's missed out on that vital correction by his mother and littermates. 

Donna is getting structured naps and crate time? Routine is the only thing that works in making sure puppies get their 18 hours sleep per day. With Lola sleep was the only thing that worked. As soon as she was overtired, she was a nightmare. It was awful, reduced me to tears. Timeout in a quiet place is also good.
There's a thread somewhere that I started during a time when Lola was a nightmare, lots of good advise and me coming out the other end too.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well he was eight weeks when he got sick so he was with his mom and sibs till then. He dies get lots of naps and honest he is not terrible he just loves to bite esp faces which makes snuggles difficult. If this makes and sense he is not doing it in a frustrated our over tired way, it's like just all the time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Awww I think it's cute that he's like a baby dinosaur 
An ozziraptorsaurus x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I suspected when some of you were giving helpful advice about biting that you really did not have crocapoos, just wannabe crocapoos.  Now that you have the real deal Donna you will see that a safe time out place is essential. It really does stop eventaully, I promise. 

Teach him to retrieve, it really helps, unless you need some more piercings!


----------



## claire64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quinn is 12 weeks today and he is nipping more today I have very very firmly let him know that I wasn't happy & yeah he did run off to other side of patio but I think he got the message. 
After having Labs who again nip I have to say that the cockerpoo have very sharp teeth too lol sister has the mark to proof it & that was new years eve


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He is a cute baby dinosaur! I know exactly how it feels Molly was the same way she was possessed by some biting demon and nothing would stop her


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

crocasaurus
crocadactyl 
poo-aterops

???

which is best?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think crockapoo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Well he was eight weeks when he got sick so he was with his mom and sibs till then. He dies get lots of naps and honest he is not terrible he just loves to bite esp faces which makes snuggles difficult. If this makes and sense he is not doing it in a frustrated our over tired way, it's like just all the time.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just a phase then, that he will grow out of.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor old Oz.... He is just doing his thing 
It is a stage. 
Stand tall, he's so little he can't get to your face.
He is fed up of being the little sick guy - he wants to be strong and tough and well. 
You don't bite as hard as Willow or Jake, so you are fair game.
Don't insist on snuggles, if he is being bitey put him down and ignore him. He wants to be a dog. It is possible that he associates being handled with being jabbed, poked and medicated and out of control, in his little psyche.
Ozzaeoptrics, I think - one of the cross over species between reptile and mammal


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ozzaeoptrics. Love it!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Poor old Oz.... He is just doing his thing
> It is a stage.
> Stand tall, he's so little he can't get to your face.
> He is fed up of being the little sick guy - he wants to be strong and tough and well.
> ...


I love all the names. Ozzaeoptrics had a ring. I have been worried that I'm not giving him enough cuddles. He lives to be held and to snug but he ends up biting. I am trying to keep a bully in my hand to cram in his mouth when he starts biting. 
Over all he is being really good. Boy does he LOVE to eat. This is another thing I never experienced. J&W have needed to be coaxed into eating. This one, the only time he really barks is when he is jumping around dying for his food. When the fridge opens he comes running from where ever he is. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wee pet!! Wee darling boy! I love him!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I am going to love the ozzy antics, I love jake just looking at him like WTF you little weirdo!! 
It's only dinner time x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I am going to love the ozzy antics, I love jake just looking at him like WTF you little weirdo!!
> It's only dinner time x


 that is exactly how Jake is looking at him all the time!!!!!! He now sleeps with one eye open and in Ozzy at all times. Every now and then he also gives me the"really mom like she wasn't bad enough" look. Thank God he has perfected his looks enough that it is all he had to do to keep Ozzy away. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> that is exactly how Jake is looking at him all the time!!!!!! He now sleeps with one eye open and in Ozzy at all times. Every now and then he also gives me the"really mom like she wasn't bad enough" look. Thank God he has perfected his looks enough that it is all he had to do to keep Ozzy away.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ahhhh jake is like a wise old man! Do you think jake would of liked to of been an only poo?? 
At least ozzy will take the heat off jake when it comes to willow play x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I cannot wait to meet these dogs! How can I work my trip to fit in Boston and Quebec? Aw man!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ahhhh jake is like a wise old man! Do you think jake would of liked to of been an only poo??
> At least ozzy will take the heat off jake when it comes to willow play x


I think he would have been a sleepaholic if we had not gotten willow. She was good for him. It took a few weeks for him to warm up to her and Ozzy is so small. I think Jake will get there but he will always be less playful than these two. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love Jake, he is just a sensible, deep, caring, loving boy. There aren't many of those around!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

All 3 of them are tremendous in their own special way x
If we didn't want individuals without personalities - we would of got goldfish!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I love Jake, he is just a sensible, deep, caring, loving boy. There aren't many of those around!


He is the love of my life for sure. 
Willow is my little clown. She keeps me laughing. 
Ozzy is my doggie birth control. He is going to keep me at three!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He is the love of my life for sure.
> Willow is my little clown. She keeps me laughing.
> Ozzy is my doggie birth control. He is going to keep me at three!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha maybe if ozzy had come along first, you would only have the one??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> He is the love of my life for sure.
> Willow is my little clown. She keeps me laughing.
> Ozzy is my doggie birth control. He is going to keep me at three!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha doggy birth control!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ruth Vermont is spectacular in the Fall. Start there and Donna and I will meet you at dog mountain!  Sue, Renee and Amanda will love it too!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha maybe if ozzy had come along first, you would only have the one??


Haha probably not but if he was like Jake I bet if have four....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ruth Vermont is spectacular in the Fall. Start there and Donna and I will meet you at dog mountain!  Sue, Renee and Amanda will love it too!


that would be amazing. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> that would be amazing.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's a date!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love those pictures Donna, so you now have a biter - welcome to our world!! (well the world we had when Dudley was a young pup). I wonder what Ozzy's mum was like as a mother, Dudley's breeder told us that Dudley's mum turned out to be not as maternal as they usually are, taking herself away from the pups when she could, which I felt was probably why he didn't learn bite inhibition as much as he should have, well it was nice to have a reason to blame it on anyway, maybe he was just a typical pup.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Love those pictures Donna, so you now have a biter - welcome to our world!! (well the world we had when Dudley was a young pup). I wonder what Ozzy's mum was like as a mother, Dudley's breeder told us that Dudley's mum turned out to be not as maternal as they usually are, taking herself away from the pups when she could, which I felt was probably why he didn't learn bite inhibition as much as he should have, well it was nice to have a reason to blame it on anyway, maybe he was just a typical pup.


I started clicker training tonight with him and willow. It seems to be helping. He is sitting and staying. Both he and willow are coming on command. He seems more focused. I feel like if I control hire we play he will do better. 
He also got some outside time today and Jake played with him for a few mins. 
He is still biting but I managed to get some bite free kisses today. 
Our next big challenge is getting him off chicken and rice. Every time I try to introduce his kibble he instantly gets the runs. I am going to try a limited ingredient food and see if that helps. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When Molly was a baby I used the clicker with her and she learned so quickly I don't use it anymore but it was amazing I should start again!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I got a clicker that has two sounds. It was too hard trying to keep track of who got what sound. Would love to see a video of how you do it with Ozzy and Willow. And of course Jake watching must be amusing all by itself. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Clicker sounds great Donna. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I started clicker training tonight with him and willow. It seems to be helping. He is sitting and staying. Both he and willow are coming on command. He seems more focused. I feel like if I control hire we play he will do better.
> He also got some outside time today and Jake played with him for a few mins.
> He is still biting but I managed to get some bite free kisses today.
> Our next big challenge is getting him off chicken and rice. Every time I try to introduce his kibble he instantly gets the runs. I am going to try a limited ingredient food and see if that helps.
> ...


Dot had gruesome belly when I first got her - when I put her on a raw puppy food it was fine and I've never had a problem since. I keep on saying that I'll swop her back onto a complete dry foood, but increasingly I'm wondering why I would do that and if it is not more likely that I'll swop the other two onto raw. Particularly reading all the threads re Molly and her crystals.
I know that Jake doesn't like raw, but if it suits Oz, why not go with it. 
I buy it frozen (not sure that I trust myself to get the balance right between bone, meat and various veggies). It is a bit m ore expensieve, but once she comes off the puppy quantities I don't think that there will be so much difference. 
I do give the others a taste eery now and again, but they don't just drool over Dot's bowl - they seem quite happy to eat their normal food.

Good luck with the clicker training.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Dot had gruesome belly when I first got her - when I put her on a raw puppy food it was fine and I've never had a problem since. I keep on saying that I'll swop her back onto a complete dry foood, but increasingly I'm wondering why I would do that and if it is not more likely that I'll swop the other two onto raw. Particularly reading all the threads re Molly and her crystals.
> I know that Jake doesn't like raw, but if it suits Oz, why not go with it.
> I buy it frozen (not sure that I trust myself to get the balance right between bone, meat and various veggies). It is a bit m ore expensieve, but once she comes off the puppy quantities I don't think that there will be so much difference.
> I do give the others a taste eery now and again, but they don't just drool over Dot's bowl - they seem quite happy to eat their normal food.
> ...


I must be dense. I never considered giving it to just one of them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I got a clicker that has two sounds. It was too hard trying to keep track of who got what sound. Would love to see a video of how you do it with Ozzy and Willow. And of course Jake watching must be amusing all by itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am only using one and just doing then both. The sit in unison so that helps. He always gets to me first on come so it's click good Ozzy/treat and then click good willow treat. At one point in sure I will have to do separate training

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think you do have to train alone and together, otherwise you'll have a threefor deal every time you need to take one to the vet. 

Donna how are your little piggies making out?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I think you do have to train alone and together, otherwise you'll have a threefor deal every time you need to take one to the vet.
> 
> Donna how are your little piggies making out?


They are really growing and becoming less shy. I will have to post pictures later. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey I must admit, I havent read all the posts, but just wondering if a time out is what would work with this guy. its what we had to do with lady.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love all the names. Ozzaeoptrics had a ring. I have been worried that I'm not giving him enough cuddles. He lives to be held and to snug but he ends up biting. I am trying to keep a bully in my hand to cram in his mouth when he starts biting.
> Over all he is being really good. Boy does he LOVE to eat. This is another thing I never experienced. J&W have needed to be coaxed into eating. This one, the only time he really barks is when he is jumping around dying for his food. When the fridge opens he comes running from where ever he is.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Frankie still does this. He loves frozen blueberries and ice cubes (sometimes we make ice cubes with chicken inside or sweet potato). Anytime the freezer opens, he is there.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Hey I must admit, I havent read all the posts, but just wondering if a time out is what would work with this guy. its what we had to do with lady.


The hard thing is he is not wound up our doing it in a mean crazy way. He will be kidding and loving and then he just strikes.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope you don't bear too many war wounds from the crockapoo attacks and the phase passes swiftly! Cutest crockapoo ever though! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> The hard thing is he is not wound up our doing it in a mean crazy way. He will be kidding and loving and then he just strikes.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's what Lola was like too!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not sure Dudley even did the loving bit at that age, he loved to be near us and we got cuddles when he was sleeping but otherwise skin was meant to be used as a pin cushion as far as he was concerned! shows how tough these dogs skins are that they can take it from the puppies, guess you just have to be a tough mom and keep reminding him that you don't want to play that way or have his love bites!


----------



## Melfordmad (Jan 16, 2014)

Archie is ten weeks old , at first the playful nibbles were fun, he says hello in the mornings by licking my ears, but now by mid day we're getting growls barks and firm bites. I wish I had followed advice to yelp in those first two weeks because now i Have to be really firm with him and he is a terrible sulker! I do agree that regular sleeps help, just like a baby he actually doesn't seem to be able to go to sleep unless he is 'put to bed' or crated, then sleeps for hours.


----------

